# From cot to bed



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

On Thursday our LO figured out how to get out of cot for first time. Eventually we managed to get her settled at about 11pm. I was working on Friday night and a bit worried that DH would get stressed out on his own. I managed to miss out afternoon nap and LO crashed out at 6pm and slept through till 7am. We decided to try LO out in proper bed Saturday night. did not settle till 10pm after falling asleep on my lap. Woke and came through to our bedroom at 4.30am but was happy for me to put her back and slept till 7am. Missed out nap again today and fell asleep on my lap and put to bed at 5.30pm but woke again at 7pm and now wont settle again Your thoughts would be appreciated! x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

How old is she pyjamas? I think she's younger than little man isn't she? He was 2 on Saturday. He's not sussed climbing out yet but we have a stokke cot and the base is really low down in there. I have heard of people just putting the base on the floor still within the cot frame which isn't always possible.
Other than that though if she is under 2 I'd recommend not dropping the nap as that will make her overtired and make her difficult to get down and cause frequent wake ups. I know you're away of our many sleep issues we've had but after speaking with a sleep consultant she advised no more than 4 hours between getting up from nap and bedtime. We have been trying to stick to this and it's had a massive effect on how settled he is during the night. The classic example of this was on Saturday when I was more relaxed about whether he would nap or not as we were out. He had 1 hour in the car on the way back 3-4pm and went to bed at 7. He went to sleep in 10 mins by himself and slept through until 6 which is rare so I was sceptical when he'd only been up 3 hours but she was right.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd also say if she has a nap in there it's going to help get her used to it as well.


----------



## floozie_fay (Nov 10, 2015)

Can she get out of her room & is it safe in there for her? My boy's been in the cot with the side off for a while now & he's just 22 months.
Because he can't get out of his room due to a round doorhandle that's a bit dodgy to open we know he's fine.

I started by dropping the side so he could climb in when he wanted to go to sleep at nap time & bedtime then putting it up once he was in, then just taking it off for daytime naps, & finally completely taking it off for all sleeps.
The cot base is so low he was unlikely to hurt himself falling out but I started with a couple of blankets there just in case. I think he's only fallen out about twice now -the most recent was last week  

A couple of nights he ended up trying his bedroom door crying but we just gave him a hug & guided him back to bed & he slept fine. Now if he's not ready to sleep or wakes up early he just climbs out & sits in the rocking chair reading (throwing) all his books then climbs back in when he wants to curl up again.

Good luck


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

LO was two in April. Had to go back to afternoon naps and not having them wasn't working any way. No better. Didn't go to sleep till after 11pm but still up at 6am. How much sleep should she really need? Constantly gets out of bed stands at door now we have put a gate up and cries until we go to her.  sometimes waking two or three times a night and hard to settle again. x


----------

